# What is wrong with this cardinal?



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

So early this morning I was watching tv and I kept hearing something hit my kitchen window..I go and look and its a beautiful male cardinal so I thought it was after the red cactus in my window, well he came back twice and did the same thing,I shooed him away so he wouldn't hurt himself..but now like 5 minutes ago,it came back and started throwing itself repeatedly into my big Windows above my tv they are high,but he just kept hitting the window hard...I've never seen a bird come back and continually hit the Windows,(what scares me is that the superstitious fact is that I've always heard this is a sign of death ), and I'm scared he is going to kill himself...could there be something wrong with him?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That sure is odd, I never had a wild bird to continuously hit a window like that.
He must really be disoriented...


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't know I watched him fly away so he flies fine, but I'm telling you he kept repeatly smashing himself into the window


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

he sees his reflection and is attacking it. i have 1 here that sees himself in the side mirror of the car and he is always attacking it....keetman


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree, I have feeders about 1 1/2 feet from my living room windows, hanging from the eaves. I often get birds flying at the windows and trying to attack their refelection.


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

That poor birds is going to kill himself, he is hitting pretty hard...is it a mating thing?


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Could you close the blinds/ curtains or something, that way he may not see his reflection
Pete


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't have curtains or blind up that far...and he was just back but now he is just pecking at my kitchen window??? And he saw me and went over the porch railing and looks like he is b breathing hard..I think there is something wrong with him..


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

More like a territorial thing... Maybe he does have an issue tho, hard to say.


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes, as others have said he is attacking his reflection. Cardinals are extremely territorial and have been known to kill themselves by flying at their own reflections. You could try putting something on the outside of the window to break up the refection.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

BirdBrained said:


> You could try putting something on the outside of the window to break up the refection.


As a temporary measure would wetting the outside of the windows break up the reflection, maybe use a hosepipe :S


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Impeckable said:


> As a temporary measure would wetting the outside of the windows break up the reflection, maybe use a hosepipe :S


I already went out and put something in front of the kitchen window, and that's a good idea I'll go out and spray the window..and maybe if I put my little dog on the porch for a bit he may stay away...he hasn't been back since he pecked the kitchen window.


----------



## Slick&Skipper (Jul 15, 2012)

I sure hope it helps him stop!  I'm sure it's because he sees himself in the window. :budgie: Good luck!


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks, hopefully the superstitious thing isn't real.


----------

